# Australian English



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you understand it? How many of these words do you know the Aussie definition of? http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/how-well-do-you-speak-strayan#.bjMooDYK5

I'm from Straya mate, a dinky di Aussie so chuck a shrimp on the barbie all you yobbos, getcha tracky daks off and your bathers on you drongos, grab a stubby holder for ya VB and celebrate your true blue strayan way of life. Sound fair dinkum to ya?

It's very zen.

I knew 138 of those words/terms on the list.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

125/185. A lot of those have spread to New Zealand too - or might have originated there in the first place.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do you understand it? How many of these words do you know the Aussie definition of? http://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguillaume/how-well-do-you-speak-strayan#.bjMooDYK5
> 
> I'm from Straya mate, a dinky di Aussie so chuck a shrimp on the barbie all you yobbos, getcha tracky daks off and your bathers on you drongos, grab a stubby holder for ya VB and celebrate your true blue strayan way of life. Sound fair dinkum to ya?
> 
> ...


120 for me. Not bad for a Pommy B#stard, which incidentally was not on the list.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wood said:


> 120 for me. Not bad for a Pommy B#stard, which incidentally was not on the list.


I don't think current generations even know what the UK is apart from the old lady on the back of all the coins.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you're right. Strines frequently come across as being from a new country, and in some ways that is true given the preponderance of first and second generation immigrants.

Just who is that woman?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Wood said:


> I think you're right. Strines frequently come across as being from a new country, and in some ways that is true given the preponderance of first and second generation immigrants.
> 
> Just who is that woman?


The Queen.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Queen.


Huzzah!................................................


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I only managed 73.

I'm sorry that they didn't include the excellent phrase "spearing the bearded clam" which I remember from the film The Adventures of Barry McKenzie.

I'm delighted to find that Barry McKenzie is on YouTube.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Didn't take the test, but I do know that Australians call mates "c**t" and call c**ts "mate".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> Didn't take the test, but I do know that Australians call mates "c**t" and call c**ts "mate".


Yeah, well that basically sums up both our vocabulary and our philoosphy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

I too didn't take the test! Some of it is just simple plain English isn't it? Who doesn't say "I'm bored sh1TL€$$ ?"


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Wood said:


> 120 for me. Not bad for a Pommy B#stard, which incidentally was not on the list.


I thought you were the only person who said 'donger', 'click' and 'grundies'* I didn't realise it was an Aussie thing!

Most of the Aussies who come to the UK are uptight middle class types who wouldn't dream of using the kind of vernacular language in the quiz, so those of us who don't personally go to Australia are deprived of the glorious vulgarity of 'root rat' and 'flat out like a lizard drinking'. :lol:

* Strewth you b#stard c##t [hopefully the aforesaid is a tender term of endearment] after you shot through and did the Harold, I found a load of your grundies in my Matilda. I hope your donger is not in the nuddy...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like to attend a lecture on Aussie culture by this man...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> I thought you were the only person who said 'donger', 'click' and 'grundies'* I didn't realise it was an Aussie thing!
> 
> Most of the Aussies who come to the UK are uptight middle class types who wouldn't dream of using the kind of vernacular language in the quiz, so those of us who don't personally go to Australia are deprived of the glorious vulgarity of 'root rat' and 'flat out like a lizard drinking'. :lol:
> 
> * Strewth you b#stard c##t [hopefully the aforesaid is a tender term of endearment] after you shot through and did the Harold, I found a load of your grundies in my Matilda. I hope your donger is not in the nuddy...


You should watch the Barry McKenzie film.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I'd like to attend a lecture on Aussie culture by this man...







A nice little story here, but not exactly a lecture on Australian culture, still rather funny.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

45/185. *Utter disgrace*. What's that in Strayan, CoAG?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

We appear to have somewhat under-performed on the rugby pitch.

What's the Strayan for that?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

dogen said:


> We appear to have somewhat under-performed on the rugby pitch.
> 
> What's the Strayan for that?


This is it. Although this is the variety of sport known as Australian Rules Football, commonly played in Melbourne. I don't know much about rugby, but it's more popular in other parts of Australia.


----------

